# Fun with photoshop, really ugly brother



## Compaq (Dec 30, 2011)

OYEEEEEAHH

Original:









Result:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Does he know you want Fireworks for the New Year??? You might get them sooner than you think...


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hope you don't mind if I play!

Bucktoothed Internet Troll!


----------



## Compaq (Dec 31, 2011)

LOL, that's neat!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Did he like it?    lol!


----------



## Eirik (Jan 2, 2012)

I lol-ed! Mind if I use it as tpf avatar?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Eirik said:


> I lol-ed! Mind if I use it as tpf avatar?



If you are referring to my edit... I don't mind! But check with Compaq first... it is HIS brother after all!


----------



## Eirik (Jan 2, 2012)

I am his brother  It is me on the photo...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Eirik said:


> I am his brother  It is me on the photo...



hahaha.. Nice to meet you, Eirik! Yes.. feel free to use it.. I will even PM you and send the full image I have!  Glad you have a sense of humor too... Compaq will live longer that way!


----------

